# Transfert sauvegarde Whatsapp (android vers iOS)



## Gaugaublgz (17 Mars 2021)

Salut tout le monde. 

Après 6 ans de vadrouille avec un android je suis revenu aux iPhone. Tout se passe parfaitement, je suis joie. Enfin sauf pour une chose. Quelqu'un sait si il est possible de transférer une sauvegarde whatsapp android (Google drive donc) sur un iPhone ? Il semblerait que facebook ne propose rien de ce côté mais ne sait-on jamais...

Merci bien et bonne journée !


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

en deux clic sur google https://www.proximus.be/fr/id_b_cr_.../transferer-whatsapp-de-android-a-iphone.html

ou encore  https://www.tenorshare.fr/ios-file-transfer/comment-transferer-whatsapp-android-vers-iphone.html


----------

